# Trek Gets It RIGHT



## rboseley99 (May 6, 2010)

Until last week, I was still maintaining that the best Trek’s were those from the 5000 series, I had an 04 5500 which I loved. Then one day while half my mind went into the Trek Store (I always leave half the mind outside) I found myself with a New Madone 5.2. Obviously it felt great riding around the store neighborhood.

Long story short. I never did get “comfortable” on that machine. I even got a deal on Aeolus 5. wheels. Great wheels - but I still failed to get back to my standards on the 5.2.

One last bike dear? There happened to be ONE 6.5 in the warehouse in my size. I pulled the trigger and got it. Obviously transferred the wheels. I even had a carbon stem - so I have a 6.9.

From the first 50 yards to the end of yesterday’s ride - something almost magic is happening. This bike accelerates as if it were motor assisted. I hit the straight flats and immediately surpassed my all time top speed. Bumps? I don’t know where they went.
This is a remarkable piece of bicycle engineering, Yes, for the price, it should be. But remember there are still the European Exotics going for $14,000. There is simply nothing they could do better than Trek.


----------



## NTA (Apr 4, 2010)

rboseley99 said:


> Until last week, I was still maintaining that the best Trek’s were those from the 5000 series, I had an 04 5500 which I loved. Then one day while half my mind went into the Trek Store (I always leave half the mind outside) I found myself with a New Madone 5.2. Obviously it felt great riding around the store neighborhood.
> 
> Long story short. I never did get “comfortable” on that machine. I even got a deal on Aeolus 5. wheels. Great wheels - but I still failed to get back to my standards on the 5.2.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: 
Thats's Right !


----------



## RacerOne (Aug 17, 2009)

rboseley99 said:


> Until last week, I was still maintaining that the best Trek’s were those from the 5000 series, I had an 04 5500 which I loved. Then one day while half my mind went into the Trek Store (I always leave half the mind outside) I found myself with a New Madone 5.2. Obviously it felt great riding around the store neighborhood.
> 
> Long story short. I never did get “comfortable” on that machine. I even got a deal on Aeolus 5. wheels. Great wheels - but I still failed to get back to my standards on the 5.2.
> 
> ...


If you're talking about a 2010 6.5, the carbon stem isn't what changes it to a 6.9, removing 3cm from the headtube is the difference between the 6.5 and the 6.9. Whatever though.. the bike is awesome isn't it !


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

RacerOne said:


> If you're talking about a 2010 6.5, the carbon stem isn't what changes it to a 6.9, removing 3cm from the headtube is the difference between the 6.5 and the 6.9.


Both the 6.5 and 6.9 are available in either the Pro or the Performance (3cm taller headtube) geometry.

The main differences between a 6.5 and 6.9 are the wheels (RXL to Aeolus), stem (RXL to RXXXL), and bar (RXL Blade to RXXXL).


----------



## RacerOne (Aug 17, 2009)

tbb001, I very hesitantly have to disagree with what you said regarding 2010 6.x series Madones. That or I woefully misunderstood the ordering process. On the build page for the Project One website you can build the 6.9 or the 6.5 with identical components but one would still be a 6.5 (performance) and the other a 6.9 (pro). Or you could make the 6.5 completely tricked out with Aeolus, RXXXL, Di2 etc. and the 6.9 bottom of the barrel 105 and Bont Race wheels. The 6.5 would cost way more, be totally tricked out but still be a 6.5. There is no option (that I could find) to change a 6.5 to a 'pro' fit or a 6.9 to a 'performance' fit, from my understanding, the headtube length is the difference between the 6.5 and 6.9. That's why I got the 6.5, I wanted the performance fit. 

If I'm way off base here, please show me the light!


----------



## Mac n Cheese (May 6, 2010)

I am pretty sure the on the dealer's project 1 page is where the option to pick pro/proformance is.


----------



## RacerOne (Aug 17, 2009)

If that's the case then I'm really confused now, what's the point of the 6.9 vs the 6.5 Project One then? I guess I'll just start calling mine a 6.9 cause it sounds a little fancier?


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

RacerOne said:


> tbb001, I very hesitantly have to disagree with what you said regarding 2010 6.x series Madones. That or I woefully misunderstood the ordering process. On the build page for the Project One website you can build the 6.9 or the 6.5 with identical components but one would still be a 6.5 (performance) and the other a 6.9 (pro). Or you could make the 6.5 completely tricked out with Aeolus, RXXXL, Di2 etc. and the 6.9 bottom of the barrel 105 and Bont Race wheels. The 6.5 would cost way more, be totally tricked out but still be a 6.5. There is no option (that I could find) to change a 6.5 to a 'pro' fit or a 6.9 to a 'performance' fit, from my understanding, the headtube length is the difference between the 6.5 and 6.9. That's why I got the 6.5, I wanted the performance fit.
> 
> If I'm way off base here, please show me the light!


The P1 consumer website doesn't have any fit or spec sizing options, that is all done on the dealer website side. Before the dealer places the order, they have to specify the frame size and frame fit (Pro vs Perf) on every bike. The model designation for P1 bikes solely exists to have a "default" spec on the bike. The frames are the exact same between the two, other than the fact you can get either the 6.5 or the 6.9 in a Pro or Perf fit. 

This is the reason why there is no model designation logos on any P1 bike frames...because you can build either of the models with any spec that you want. The only 6-series bikes that would have a model designation on them are the stock, non-P1 models.


----------



## RacerOne (Aug 17, 2009)

Well what do you know... I've got a 6.9 performance then.


----------



## Mac n Cheese (May 6, 2010)

From what I can tell, with the project one its more just 5 or 6 series because everything else can be changed


----------



## RacerOne (Aug 17, 2009)

With my newfound info I agree, I just built up my exact bike but as a 6.9, same price I paid for it as a 6.5. I remember my sales guy checking the performance tick box now on the dealer site. Funny the things we make up for ourselves to make the world make sense.


----------



## rboseley99 (May 6, 2010)

In opening this thread, I indicated we found a 6.5 frame in the warehouse. Somewhere along the line it became a “pro” build as that is the ID on the frame. Otherwise the p1 build will be identical except for color, wheels, stem, and bar.

I had the Aeolus on my 5.2; had the carbon stem, had the blade bar. So the bikes are identical. I happen to love the matt black and platinum paint on the “production” 5.2 - so it could not be better had I spend a month waiting for a P1.

All I need do now is get rid of the Polar and get one which utilizes the built-in pick ups built into the 6 frame.

I don’t know that much about bicycle geometry, but what ever Trek did the for sure pulled the rabbit from the hat.

Cervelo is the “hot” item around here, and I have two riding bud who just got them. Great bike, make no mistake, but when the threw a leg over my Trek - you could see the blood drain from their faces. I owe nothing to Trek, but I truly believe their engineers have built the better mouse trap. I find myself counting hours until time to get back on that bike.


----------

